# Website for Vincent Wheels!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess he's finally got it up and running, but some arent on there just yet. Still, this is VERY cool!

http://vincent-wheels.de/


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Jeeper!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

This is awesome


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I shoulda asked for a finders fee! 

Whats REALLY rad is that his product is top notch, he ships lightning quick and his prices are very reasonable.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

you should have asked a finders fee.. lol.. thats awesome I was getting tired trying to decipher the german lol.. thats a awesome link you da man..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if he's gonna sell tires and if they'll be stickier than the ones sold on the bay?? This looks like the same seller.. Nice find though, and the price is decent! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

the site is in english too, you gotta click the lower link. 

Im hoping he comes out with some wider fronts and taller tires so these can be used on Tyco HPs, widepan 440s, AFX, and AutoWorld chassis. I asked about this in an email, so if you want them to seriously look at this, be sure to let them know. The 'C' width wheels used for Tyco/Tomy cant be used with the stock front tires on any of these chassis, so thats cutting out a LOT of chassis that are in need of a serious wheel upgrade.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hello cool little rims...*

grunge,

Oh boy!!! :hat:

Thanks for the link, Bob


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

What tires are good to use these?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Just placed an order!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

shocker, it depends on the rim and the application. I dont do anything with T-jets but Vincent seems to have tires for all the narrower rims, including the fronts for tyco/tomy. I find the best tires for the wide 'E' size rears for tyco/tomy is anything that fits either an HP-2/HP-7 rear hub, or the stock XTraction tires. The fit will be perfect.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Does he make his own tires too, or just found existing types that work well?

Pity the site has so many gaps, when that is fixed I will fire up the paypal account


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

He does supply tires when I order on Ebay, and MEV stocks the right size tires. But those are all for the skinnies. From what I gather, he's working on the gaps. I just ordered some of what he DID have, the others will have to wait I guess. I can use a TON of them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

He's updated a bit, some new stuff has show up including a complete listing for all the steelwheels style, and the tires.


----------

